# what's she worth



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been trying to sell this mare and not having any luck so I'd like some opinions. Maybe I'm just not marketing her right, hitting the right market, or I need some better pics. I've debated taking her to the higher quality auction and see what she goes for even if I "no sale" but with coggins now required it's $50 plus gas for somewhat of a drive. 

9 year old chestnut, bald faced with one blue eye. A little over 15h and broad. Full APHA registered. Has been in parades without missing a beat and even was used as a buffer against a more spooky horse and the crowd.. Ties, loads, stands for farrier. 

Slightly energetic and was started in barrels but easy to handle. The grandkids ride her in the round pen or small arena and she is safe for beginners on trails with other horses to follow. Has spooked once in the 6 years we've owned her. Didn't refuse water up to her belly. This mare will take you where ever you want to go. Walking, trotting, running, sand, mud, water, trees, hills, traffic... 

Neck reins and is not heavy on the bridle but requires a noseband because she spent the first 2 years in a halter only on trail rides, 2 years in a running hackamore starting barrels, and since then in a light combination bit (wonder bit type gag with noseband on it). She is just not used to a solid bit only so rides better with a noseband or simply a hackamore. 

All I have are pasture pics because my other computer crashed
nellie pictures by aqh88 - Photobucket


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

She sounds really nice. The problem that I see is that there are very few homes that want to invest in another mouth to feed right now.

There are a lot of free horses, but most of them have issues. So the good riding horses still cost some money, but don't bring nearly what they would have brought before the economic crash.

The cost of anything and everything a horse needs is going through the roof: shoes, vet, hay.... all of it going up up up.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I went and looked at the photos. She is very pretty.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

She's cute, depends on your area..how much have you been advertising her for?


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

We paid $1500 for an APHA mare that was 9 years old, had competed in beginning endurance rides, and had competed in WP/HUS at local schooling shows. She is also a calm, beginner-safe mare.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

Around here my friends would sell a horse like her for around $1,800 to $2,000. They advertise and make videos of their horses doing all kinds of things. Walking around dogs, traffic, 4 wheelers, tarps, hula hoops. All gaits, crossing water, trail riding. They also show the horse being groomed, feet picked up, being saddled etc. 
They sell a lot of horses, registered ones her age and ability sell pretty quickly for the prices I mentioned. We are in PA.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Clean her up and take good square pictures of her. If you can, get a video of her walk, trot, cantering in an arena with a rider. Advertise her for $1500-$2000 on the larger equine classifieds site like Dreamhorse.com and whatnot.

I'm not sure I would take her to an auction, you wouldn't be able to show off her special skills and training, which is honestly what makes her valuable in today's market.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

If you were around here I have a client who would probably come out and look at her tomorrow,she sounds like just what they are looking for.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Based on pics and description, right now, in this area....maybe $800. $600 if you wanted her sold in less than 6 months. Now with some good conformation pics, video of her movement, and pedigree maybe its a different story. If she moves like a show horse, or has exceptional breeding you can get more. Maybe a lot more. 
She looks like a really nice mare but right now there are a lot of really nice mares out there that aren't selling. You do see people with all these videos selling horses of that quality for $1500 - $2500 but it may take them a year to sell the horse. 

The more you advertise the better your chances are. Google horse for sale and list her on every site that comes up. Craigslist, local free papers, facebook, your local tack shop or feed store. Get some freshly groomed, squared up pictures and a picture or two of her doing something that people will notice....standing in water up to her belly, dragging a tarp, pulling your truck outta the mud, with 4 little kids piled up on her, whatever. For some reason people like that kind of stuff and if it sticks in their head they might come take a look in person.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with the others that you need to get better conformation pictures of her standing square from the side, front, and back. Also, pictures/videos of her being tacked up and ridden, pictures of her in the parade or videos of her in the parade, or pictures of her at a show would help sell her for more money and would probably help sell her more quickly.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

It really depends on how she rides.

If she was suitable for a 4h/local western pleasure show horse (or even english pleasure, although she certainly looks more WP with that bald face) plus she trail rides...I'd think you could sell her for $2500 or more in my area....to be honest, a good, safe local show horse could sell for $3500-4000 or more around here if it could take a kid/teen to shows and place....even just the local shows. 

If she really doesn't "show" well - meaning she doesn't move off the aids correctly and/or needed more training to get her to the place where she could be a local show horse...then I'd think she'd be more in the $800-$1500 range. 

It really does depend on *how* she rides, not just where. How she moves, how refined her training is, etc.

I would recommend better pictures and definitely video of her being ridden. So many times you see ads where the seller claims the horse can be ridden by a child (or at all), yet the ads only have pictures of the horse untacked in a field. Even just one shot of it being ridden makes a huge difference in my opinion of what it would be worth.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been asking $2500 and I know she would have been worth more before the horse market crashed so badly. 

She wouldn't do western pleasure. She's an energetic horse started in barrels and doesn't ride an approved pleasure bit. She could do 4h or open gaming, walk trot, maybe horsemanship and other classes where a slow speed is not desired. She will perform all gaits on command but is rough on lead changes. Although at 4h level we were never asked to make a horse do a lead change.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

akane, can you give us a general idea of where you're located. The horse market seems to fluctuate wildly from one area to the next and I do have a couple ideas that depend on your location.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

What WR said. Prices from area to area are wildly different.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a friend who in the horse breeding /selling business and she said she is just having a heck of a time selling mares. There are so many she says and it seems everyone "wants" geldings. If it's the same in your area you may have to drop the price.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Eastern Iowa. Middle of the midwest.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Not sure this will help but have a friend in northern MO. He said the last registered sale he went to last spring, well broke geldings were selling reasonably well but mares weren't. Also, what seemed to be selling the best were horses that were working cattle or reining, not pleasure or trail horses.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

akane said:


> I've been asking $2500 and I know she would have been worth more before the horse market crashed so badly.
> 
> She wouldn't do western pleasure. She's an energetic horse started in barrels and doesn't ride an approved pleasure bit. She could do 4h or open gaming, walk trot, maybe horsemanship and other classes where a slow speed is not desired. She will perform all gaits on command but is rough on lead changes. Although at 4h level we were never asked to make a horse do a lead change.


So basically she's best suited as a trail horse with the training she has. I think that is probably part of your problem. At least in my area, people trail ride, but most of the people I know show their horses, and ride them on trails. I can only think of a small handful of people who trail ride but don't show their horses. I'm sure there are people like this, but the market might be slower for trail horses.

Also, just because she doesn't ride slowly wouldn't be enough to prevent her from being a "local" show horse in my area. Believe me, many of the horses you see at local shows do not ride *correctly*....and many don't ever place. But if they are safe, that goes a long way for a kid who wants to ride....and the fact that she goes out on trail makes her much more desirable. You can train a horse to ride better, but a you can't always train out *crazy*. Obviously she'd need to be trained to a different bit, but that is probably possible.

No matter how you try to sell her, though, get good pictures of her being ridden. Clean her up, neaten mane and tail...clean tack, and get pictures. Showing her crossing belly deep water would be a great picture!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

offthegrid said:


> No matter how you try to sell her, though, get good pictures of her being ridden. Clean her up, neaten mane and tail...clean tack, and get pictures. Showing her crossing belly deep water would be a great picture!


I would also add to take the photos either in morning or afternoon light, or when it's overcast, and not in the middle of a bright sunny day like these. It's very hard to get good photos with bright sunshine glaring straight down.

Either way, get pictures with her standing square with her head up (have someone halter and hold her if needed), from both sides, and front and back. Move her as needed so that the light is coming from behind you. Bonus points if you take these photos on a paved or hard-packed dirt surface so prospective buyers can get a good idea of what her feet look like.

And then the action shots as mentioned.

She is cute. Good luck!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Another thing you might try is go to Dreamhorse, search in a 50 mile radius for sold horses. Price is going to vary a lot from area to area. And that way you can compare what is actually selling and see if price is the issue or if its just getting the right advertising. Right now in my area you are going to be able to find a show horse for $2500. Or even take a look at your local craigslist and see what similar horses are listed at. 
I have always preferred mares, but I have heard a few people say they don't like them.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd bet trails and riding back roads is done more than shows around here. Most people only show once a month in either 4-h or on a team system who organize the monthly shows. There aren't many random shows about that aren't for special breeds like gaited horses. The ones that are suitable for quarter horses only get 2 or 3 horses as competition per class. Also you may even be asked to leave the ring as a hazard if you take a fast horse in our pleasure show rings because you'll be stuck on the inside flying past everyone and the judge who is trying to walk around watching the horses. It's very competitive even on the 4-h level. When I was in 4-h $10,000 pleasure horses _just _for pleasure were not uncommon for even kids under 16. Western pleasure is the only class that way though. That's why I said all the gaming events, walk trot, and horsemanship she could show but might need trained to a different bit for horsemanship. Barrels probably have the biggest following here with a very large group competing regularly about 30miles north of here. She'd probably also make a nice halter and showmanship horse with a little work to teach her to stand square.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Your pics are hurting you..get some sideon conformation shots, with her bathed, grooming and gleaming..some headshots, afew rear and front shots too.

Get some stills of her being ridden (again gleaming, rider dressed nicely, nice tack) and also do a video (again, clean horse, well attired rider,ect)

If you are looking to sell her off of Craigslist for $600, your pics are fine..but your price range dictates you put alot effort into a video and nice pictures...the sector you are advertising too has a wide array of animals to look at..make your mare stand out somehow.

I recently did a video of my mare I have for sale and did "everything" for the video...to show potentialy buyers she IS broke..and what I say she is.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I hauled my camera with me and someone to hold the mare but some clouds turned to darkness which turned to sprinkles which turned to pouring by the time we got there. It's a 30min drive from the condo to the stable. She's nice and shiny and dark from not being sunbleached right now too.

I'm not really using cl. The bottom of the barrel goes through cl around here. It's kind of like using a certain sale barn here. If you want cheap cause it's old or untrained or someone just wants it gone you go there and don't expect to pay over $1000. I was using hoobly.com, ebayclassifieds, and horsetopia as well as local flyers. I put an ad on dreamhorse. I tried to check prices but within 100miles of me there was nothing on dreamhorse similar. I finally got 5 horses to show up after removing nearly all restrictions except paint mares that were not really young or really old. Most of those lacked training and the remaining show horse was listed at $2500. I also lowered the price to $2000. If I can't get that then she's not worth selling because she's far too useful and good of mare but I lack time and farrier money for my 4 horses. I was going to use some of the money from her to pay a friend to train my youngest who isn't broke to take her place until I have more time on my hands to work my horses myself.

Putting her pedigree up I realized her dam's side is all TB with some Jockey Club. Probably another reason she was sold to me as a barrel prospect. I don't know TB lines. The sire side is paint QH with Peppy San descendants of I'm not sure how many generations.

Anyone got a kid I can borrow?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hey now don't knock CL I got my wonderful little Connemara/welsh mare off of CL and she comes from really good stock ask SFM in KY.
Pictures speak a thousand words...


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Craigslist is just another classifieds site.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't say your area was bad. I said here was simply a place to unload the cheap stuff. Maybe other places people post several thousand or ten thousand dollar horses on CL. Just not here. You'll see $200, $600, maybe $800. A few free ones because someone got a horse, knew nothing, spoiled it rotten and now it's deemed dangerous or at minimum no one can figure out how to ride it.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Just because you list on Craigslist doesn't mean it has to be a cheap horse. As wolffeathers said, it's just another classified site.

In my area it is not uncommon at all to regularly see horses up to $10,000 on CL; occasionally you'll see them for more. And of course the regular ads range from $free to $5000....pretty much every day.

What a lot of the higher priced horse ads do is link the equine.com or dreamhorse.com ad right there. Just helps direct more people to your ad. 

Not a great ad, but this is in my CL this week. Pictures aren't great but do show a little about what the horse can do. http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3078827211.html

Here's another one: http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/3079664292.html


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

wintrrwolf said:


> hey now don't knock CL I got my wonderful little Connemara/welsh mare off of CL and she comes from really good stock ask SFM in KY. Pictures speak a thousand words...


 Very true!

However, you forgot to add that the woman selling her didn't actually own her, was selling her without papers/pedigree locally and cheap ... because she was afraid I'd find her and repossess the mare (or try to go out there and shoot her!) if she advertised her with her registration papers on one of the national classified lists!


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok can you people not read... I said *IN MY AREA*. I check cl daily for a 100mile radius I have not seen a horse over $1000 in a year and I never seen anyone link to any other site. *IN MY AREA* cl is for getting rid of cheap horses and for horses that would normally go to rescues who are full right now. I even said in other areas there might be horses in the $10,000s on there but there is not such a thing here. CL is the bottom of the horse world *here*.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

akane said:


> Ok can you people not read... I said *IN MY AREA*. I check cl daily for a 100mile radius I have not seen a horse over $1000 in a year and I never seen anyone link to any other site. *IN MY AREA* cl is for getting rid of cheap horses and for horses that would normally go to rescues who are full right now. I even said in other areas there might be horses in the $10,000s on there but there is not such a thing here. CL is the bottom of the horse world *here*.


 "Can you people not read?" That is a very offensive post from someone everyone is trying to help. People are only offering their advice, you don't HAVE to take it. Multiple people "suggested" Craigslist, why are you so offended at people's suggestions that you would attack everyone!? Good grief, we are only trying to help you get a premium price. If you notice, nobody "suggested" Craigslist more than once, so it's not like anyone was arguing or taking issue with you.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

akane said:


> Ok can you people not read... I said *IN MY AREA*. I check cl daily for a 100mile radius I have not seen a horse over $1000 in a year and I never seen anyone link to any other site. *IN MY AREA* cl is for getting rid of cheap horses and for horses that would normally go to rescues who are full right now. I even said in other areas there might be horses in the $10,000s on there but there is not such a thing here. CL is the bottom of the horse world *here*.


Well, if *you're *checking Craigslist, then maybe you're not the only one looking for a decent horse there. Maybe you could start a trend.  

But since you're not selling her where you already have her listed, I don't know how it could hurt. Will people think badly of you if you list her on CL for $2000 or something? People will try to talk you down to $500? 

I also know that a lot of people have success advertising on Facebook. If you're on Facebook, you might find a Facebook group of horse people in your area, and you can list her there. 

You asked for ideas....people have suggested:

Check your price against your market
Get better pictures
Consider advertising her elsewhere

All seem like good advice to pretty much anyone selling a horse, no matter where you live. :shrug:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

akane, rude and snippy responses don't often result in much helpful advice and as far as reading and comprehension, I asked you generally what area you were in because I felt I might be able to help you find a higher dollar buyer but you failed to respond either in a post or by pm so it kinda led me to believe you weren't all that interested in selling.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Akane said earlier in this thread the horse is in Iowa. 

I agree with the OP, Craigslist is not where most serious buyers shop for a horse, but hey, it's free.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Akane, My friend is in Larchwood Iowa. Here is her website Bolding Horses | Black overo's, Blue roans, PLUS MORE!!!
Maybe take a look at her stock and prices to help you determine. She breeds Paints. She never uses craigs list. She uses other sites though like Horsetopia, Equine now and sites like that. She sells most of her horses off her website though.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

malinda said:


> Akane said earlier in this thread the horse is in Iowa.
> 
> I agree with the OP, Craigslist is not where most serious buyers shop for a horse, but hey, it's free.


Yes, but I'm not going to tell an interested buyer that her photo, that the horse lives somewhere in Iowa because he was was on his way back from Texas and on a schedule. He ultimately picked up the pretty little mare in Pinedale Wyoming with similar conformation, comparable skills and didn't bat an eye at the $5,000.00 asking price.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> but you failed to respond either in a post or by pm


I answered that I was in eastern Iowa. You didn't say you needed a city only an area. Considering the whole of the internet that's a pretty specific area to give.

Unfortunately I don't have someone who can work a horse or a camera and I only had 40mins to get the horse and pics of the rabbits for sale because I'm selling my mini rex for american sables.

So I have these photos and 2 vids so far but never ridden bareback and a novice my husband almost fell off in one. Amusing but doesn't make for a good vid. I don't have pics of her hooves because they need done. I had to pay college tuition so I just filed them as best I could myself. My usual barefoot trimmer is scheduled to come out soon.



















I said bend her head toward me a little and he ended up telling her to flex










The vid he did not almost fall off in. I can't take long ones with the camera or upload more than about a minute to photobucket without it taking forever.
nellie :: DSCN1307.mp4 video by aqh88 - Photobucket


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You've been given some pretty good advice and your snippy tone really isn't helping your cause. If you want more money than the average going rate in your area, you're going to have to put above average effort into marketing and likely look to marketing in an area with better horse prices.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that if you want to get a higher price you're going to have to get better photographs. I know that getting better photos and videos won't be easy but I believe you'll have more difficulty selling her with hour photos. Also, wearing sandals is a huge petpeve of mine and I'd bet it's the same for more experienced riders. I think that seeing a horse in a sadle is important. I'd see your pics and think your horse is rarely ridden. I would be afraid it wasn't ridden because your hubby looks uncomfortable, unsure, and is wearing sandals. 

It might not be what you want but if I was you I'd advertise on CL. People would probably be less concerned about your pics there. Where have you seen $2000 horses in your area? Have you seen them on any particular sites? If so, I'd advertise there. In my area I would expect to pay less than $1000. In fact, I am considering a friend's APHA. He is VERY flashy.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

akane said:


> I've been trying to sell this mare and not having any luck so I'd like some opinions. Maybe I'm just not marketing her right, hitting the right market, or I need some better pics. I've debated taking her to the higher quality auction and see what she goes for even if I "no sale" but with coggins now required it's $50 plus gas for somewhat of a drive.
> 
> 9 year old chestnut, bald faced with one blue eye. A little over 15h and broad. Full APHA registered. Has been in parades without missing a beat and even was used as a buffer against a more spooky horse and the crowd.. Ties, loads, stands for farrier.
> 
> ...


First of all, if you want a price the is more than the local going price you need professional type photos. Horse ready for the show ring, in a show halter, handler ready to show as well. Photos of her under saddle, also ready to go in the ring, both horse and rider.-

I would rewrite the ad, leaving the whole explanation of the bit-noseband thing out. Novices won't understand any more than "it's a problem." I would decide which emphasize, either showing or gaming. IMO good barrel horses don't do well in pleasure or horsemanship classes, they tend to be too hot in the ring. If she is winning in both say where and when. If she is a good trail horse say so, leave out the slightly energetic, easy to handle. Sounds like she is hyper but under control. Not what I want for a kids trail horse. You don't say how old your grandkids are that ride her, I have a 14 year old granddaughter that can out ride most adults. When the ad is rewritten have a friend that is a horseman go over it and see if it sounds professional.

With the horse market what it is it would be very hard to get 2000.00 for her here. She needs to really stand out.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

you also may want to state in the ad that she's got a current coggins and all vaccinations. I know if I was considering a horse, those are things I'd require.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

One suggestion is that it is probably easier to teach hubby to run the camera than the horse for pictures.  I'm thinking you do need better pictures to stand out where ever you try to sell her. Here CL is used a lot for the nice mid range horses as well as the cheap ones. I see a lot of ads for horses priced from $1000 - $5000, which would seem to include what you'd want for her. The ones where the horse is nicely conditioned, groomed beautifully and has good pictures of conformation and use are the ones that really catch my eye. I like to see front, back and side standing and at least one nice one of the horse under saddle moving nicely collected or running the barrels or standing in water belly deep - something to indicate the horse can and does perform in a specific venue. Listing show wins is a big plus, pictures of the horse being shown and looking good is great. 

I've seen a lot of casual pictures of horses on CL that don't catch my eye at all, they look like just another backyard horse. Remember that it may seem to be a hassle to get some really good pictures, but they will add as much as $1000 value to the horse in terms of who is interested in coming to see her. By all means either ride her yourself and find a friend that can hold a camera, or get someone that can make her look good to ride her. Good luck, she is cute.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

These pictures are better than the other ones - I personally think she is much prettier than I thought from the first set of pictures. And clearly she is an easy keeper...I have an APHA mare as well so I know.  My poor mare might have to go on the dry lot with the mini. 

I would use these in my ad but I would still try for better pictures and update the ad if I got better ones - e.g. get a nice, square, conformation shot; you ride and give your dh the camera; get some pics tacked up; maybe some on a trail ride. However, most pictures are usually better than no pictures. 

The video isn't worthless - it doesn't necessarily show what she CAN do but it shows what she doesn't do -- she doesn't buck off a novice rider, she doesn't run off with him. So, it does help show that she's a kind soul, and if you could pair it with a short video of what she does best (trail riding, barrels, etc.) I think you'll sell her more easily.

Molly has good suggestions as well. The wording of your ad will lead people to think a certain way. Emphasize her strengths. 

A horse with a good ad and good pictures will outsell one without them. No question. When I was buying a horse I didn't really even look at those without pictures. So many ads, so little time. Try to maximize your ad to attract as many views as possible and specifically those looking for a horse like yours.

Good luck!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I hear what you're saying about craigslist, but there are search engines people use to search all of craigslist. I just got an email about a saddle I'm selling from some lady in Indiana. And I drove several hours to buy a saddle 2 years ago. You may not get anything but spam from it, but it's free and I'm a big believer in advertising everywhere.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

I have rewritten the ad and taken out all but one sentence about what type of bridle she's trained to and put in some things she's potentially useful for when it comes to shows. 

If it looks like she hasn't been ridden, well she's the type of horse you can throw in the pasture for 8months doing nothing and she'll ride the same as when you were on her every day for 8months. I don't have to work her back in come spring like some of them who get a bit wild not being ridden in our subzero Iowa winters much. We just throw people on her the same as if it were the end of the year instead of the beginning. Not ride her since Nov and then take her for a run or on a day long trail ride in June or put the grandkids on during easter. The only problem is how good of shape she is or isn't in. Everything gets fat on our rich Iowa grass but they do have 40 acres to run on. I've never used grain even for old horses or those in serious barrel competition. My hardest keeper at the height of her competition just required some alfalfa hay on top of our fields. 

The grandchildren riding her are probably 5-8 and only ride 3 or 4 times a year so they are complete beginners. In fact they don't want me to sell her. No one does. My mom wants her for the grandchildren and my sister wants her for a running horse but neither of them use her more than a few times a year. I have horses with greater potential bred myself out of my favorite competition mares I could put the money in to having someone train for me until I'm done with school.

I grew up riding barefoot so I don't even notice wearing sandals. Actually I spent most of my childhood barefoot or wearing tennis shoes knotted so loose they barely counted, shorts or a swimming suit, and no saddle. Frequently we got on with no tack and rode the horses around the 80 acres that way. Especially in winter when we didn't want to bother with brushing and tacking up during subzero temps in the snow. We learned good seats and good horse manners and reactions that way though. People have laughed at how I scoot back with a quick jerk the second a horse lifts it's leg over a fly because I'm used to having no foot protection from those hooves so I move it even if I should be standing clear of them. I'm thinking of selling almost all my saddles for cheap bareback pads instead since that's all I need.


----------

